# More rocks?



## superf1sh (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

I think I need more rocks, should I build it to be about half way up or make the bottom be filled with more caves? any advice is appreciated =D


----------



## Sid_P (Feb 20, 2007)

A 3D rock background and some more rocks towards the back would look really nice IMO.

If you just want the rocks on their own then yes, a few more would be pleasing to the eye.
Just try can keep to rocks of the same type or similar texture/ colour as is generally the case when found in nature ...otherwise it just looks artifical ...glad to see you have arranged your existing stones well and not made a mini stonehenge or bus shelter ...LOL!! 
BTW what size is the tank??


----------



## superf1sh (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Sid_P,

Thanks for the reply. This is a 50 gallon tank. I plan on purchasing more rocks today from the landscape store, so expect an update!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

superf1sh said:


> Hey Sid_P,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. This is a 50 gallon tank. I plan on purchasing more rocks today from the landscape store, so expect an update!


Good call, higher wont hurt. If you want to, try stacking them either on the ends tapering towards the center or Higher in the center tapering towards the ends, Maybe higher on on end sloped to the other. Each for a different look every time you do a "deep clean"...


----------



## superf1sh (Mar 23, 2008)

Check it out, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

superf1sh said:


> Check it out, let me know what you guys think.


I think it looks good. I, personally, would take some out of the middle and create more of an open area, but thats totally up to you :thumb:


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm ... I'd go with more of the rocks to the sides and less in the middle; almost like in your first picture but higher at each side - as close to the top as you *safely* can.

Just my 2Â¢


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

+1 on needing a background.
Otherwise looks really good now.


----------



## Sid_P (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes that's working well! ...nice work with the stacking - leaving plenty of grooves and crevices for smaller fish to enter....a background though would complete a good looking tank...think about it! :wink:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree on needing the background, and clearing a little from the center and adding it to one side. Great job on the rock selection, they look very nice and natural.


----------



## superf1sh (Mar 23, 2008)

Right now it's just the glossy black background. Ty for all the feedback


----------



## rayzorhead (Apr 9, 2008)

What kind of rocks are these??? Where can you get this type of rocks from? Hardware store?


----------



## superf1sh (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey rayzorhead,

I started off finding some of these rocks at my local park/marina by water. I got the rest from a 'Landscape store', where they sell a whole bunch of different rocks. Just find one around you, if there's any in Australia. I hope that helps. I think they're River Rocks.


----------

